# Schoenberg's Orchestration of Brahms Op.25



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Does anyone else dislike Schoenberg's orchestration of Brahms' Op.25 Piano Quartet? It strikes me as being cheap, inauthentic and at times weirdly comical, yet well-known conductors seem to like it. I dunno, perhaps it's just me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I like it add more words


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I like it as well. As a side note: Berio did an interesting orchestration of the Brahms first clarinet sonata.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

I also like. Berio's clarinet "concerto" is also great.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

It's a hoot. Lighten up and enjoy what it is and not what it was


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I like it...Try the Craft/CSO recording....outstanding


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I love it: I call it Brahms' Fifth Symphony.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I do find it uneven -- certainly wonderfully lusher than the original, but Schoenberg was incapable of not being Schoenberg, so we just have to live with that. The xylophone still sounds cheesy.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I've only heard the last movement in Schoenberg's orchestration, but I enjoyed it very much. I prefer the original for sure, but it's good fun to hear the arrangement every now and then!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I know it only from Balanchine's ballet. I liked the dancing more than the music. But then I think Brahms's chamber works are about as good as music can get.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I think it's effective, if not exactly Brahms - but then why should it be? That xylophone, though...


----------

